# DDL's



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

I understand to dissable your DDl's you pull the relay in the engines fuse box.Is there a special tool for this? I spoke with a Pontiac Service Manager and said they have a program to dissable the DDL's.....


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry to ask this but what the hell is ddl i might know.


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Jagyro........ DDL= daytime driving lights........:seeya:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

open the fuse box and look inside the cover you take off and it will show you which one to take out. mine has been pulled:cheers


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

ooh i always see it as DRL


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Gentle Gto said:


> I understand to dissable your DDl's you pull the relay in the engines fuse box.Is there a special tool for this? I spoke with a Pontiac Service Manager and said they have a program to dissable the DDL's.....


Out of curiosity, Why would you want to disable the DRL's?


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

I for one would like to conserve the bulbs for there real use......


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I just leave the driving lights on. What would be cool is to have the ambers DDL's


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Why haven't I done this yet???*



4 BKT VET said:


> I just leave the driving lights on. What would be cool is to have the ambers DDL's


YES! I did this on my Tahoe and it looks sweet. I get complemented on it all the time and it's my cheapest mod! I want to do this on the Goat. Anyone have the Sylvania bulb #'s? :confused


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Moron*



Pennsylvania Goat said:


> YES! I did this on my Tahoe and it looks sweet. I get complemented on it all the time and it's my cheapest mod! I want to do this on the Goat. Anyone have the Sylvania bulb #'s? :confused


Now I know why I didn't do this. Our DRL's are our low beams (powered at a lower level during the day). Amber low beams would be rice-city (except of course, for the yellow lighted GTO-R...droooollll).


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

jagyro said:


> sorry to ask this but what the hell is ddl i might know.


I upgraded to HID. That is why I pulled mine.


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

Open your owners manual to page 5-90 (2004 manual). The relay panel layout is shown in the lower right corner of the page. Open your hood and remove the cover on the fuse/relay panel on the passengers side. Look at the layout in the owners manual and identify position of the Daytime Running Lights relay. Remove that relay and reinstall the cover on the fuse/relay panel and you are all set. Don't forget to close the hood before driving.


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there a special tool for removing the relay?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

yea, your fingers


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

so why does everyone talk about DDL's (if that truly means Daytime Driving Lights) when they are talking about their audio setups?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

um... am i the only guy that just leaves his parking lights (ambers) on at all times so the drl's (ddl's) are never on?


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

No, I began doing this as soon as the DDL thing started.


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

I like how the car looks with the parking lights and fogs on personally. At dusk that is, it'd look weird in the day.


----------

